# Is okra safe?



## StudentoftheReptile (Aug 8, 2013)

Is okra safe for tortoises? Someone gave me a big bag and I hate to let produce go to waste, but was not sure if its safe.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2013)

Okra is expensive, so I don't use it much, however it is fine to feed to tortoises as part of a varied diet.


----------

